# Watch Rev Al visit Charlie's home...(Video)



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

Video Press Release...

National Action Network Video Advisory: Sharpton's National Action Network to Picket Home of EchoStar CEO

www.videonewswire.com/vid...f&stream=w


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Interesting video. I would have assumed a bigger house for a billionare, but maybe I am skewed in my thinking with all those celebrity home in LA  

And we see that charlie has at least two dogs. Looked like a Yellow Lab and I wasn't sure about the other one (Chocolate Lab???)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

It would have been really funny if the Dogs bit them  

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

When I first read the subject line I thought it was a joke or something....but this was for real.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

If the dogs bit, Sharpton would have been smiling to the Doctors office knowing that he would probably have had a lawsuit on his hands. And the press coverage would have been increased. Lucky those dogs seemed to be just family pets and not attack dogs.


----------

